
Did 40-year-old Viking experiment discover life on Mars? - tdurden
http://phys.org/news/2016-10-year-old-viking-life-mars.html
======
JoeAltmaier
I often wonder why no microscope is ever sent to another planet?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its been talked about for years apparently:
[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/search.jsp?R=19740004389](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/search.jsp?R=19740004389)

